# Have a good trip!



## Grefsen

By coincidence two of my best Russian friends are both taking trips that start tomorrow.  

I would like to send  emails to both of them today and write "Have a good trip!" in Russian.  

Is the following correct?

*Хорошее путешествие!*

*(Horoshee puteshestvie!)

Spasibo!
*


----------



## Grefsen

I just thought I would add that one of my Russian  friends is going on vacation (holiday) to Turkey and the other friend is taking a trip to Canada where she plans to combine business with pleasure (sort of a working vacation).  

In English is would be perfectly fine to write "Have a good trip" to both of them, but I'm wondering if if I need to be more specific in Russian and write something that means "Have a nice vacation in Turkey" to the first friend instead of just "Have a nice trip"?


----------



## Grizlyk

Хорошего путешествия.

Удачного путешествия.

Хорошо отдохнуть.

Удачно тебе съездить в Турцию.


----------



## Grefsen

*Spasibo Grizlyk!   * 



Grizlyk said:


> Удачно тебе съездить в Турцию.



Would the English translation of this be "Have a nice vacation in Turkey?

Here is the transliteration I get when I use the www.translit.ru site:  

*Udachno tebe s#ezdit' v Turciju.*


----------



## Grefsen

Grizlyk said:


> Хорошего путешествия.



Is this first variant the preferred way to write "Have a good trip!" in Russian?

What would be the English translations for these next two variants?



Grizlyk said:


> Удачного путешествия.
> 
> Хорошо отдохнуть.



*Spasibo!*


----------



## Grizlyk

Let your trip be lucky.

I wish you good holidays.


----------



## Grefsen

Grizlyk said:


> Let your trip be lucky.
> 
> I wish you good holidays.



*Spasibo!

*Wouuld the following be acceptable transliterations for those two expressions?

*Udachnogo puteshestvija.

Horosho otdohnut'.
*


----------



## Grizlyk

Grefsen said:


> *Spasibo!*
> 
> Wouuld the following be acceptable transliterations for those two expressions?
> 
> *Udachnogo puteshestvija.*
> 
> *Horosho otdohnut'.*


 

Yes, of course russian ppl will understand it.


----------



## Etcetera

Hi Grefsen.

The commonest way to say "Have a nice trip!" in Russian is Счастливого пути! / Schastlivogo puti!


----------



## Grefsen

Etcetera said:


> Hi Grefsen.



*Привет Етцетера.* 



Etcetera said:


> The commonest way to say "Have a nice trip!" in Russian is Счастливого пути! / Schastlivogo puti!



*Спасибо!  *

The timing of your reply was absolutely perfect.   Immediately after receiving the WR email notification I sent this greeting in an SMS to my Russian friend who is on her way to Canada today.  

I really appreciate the other replies I received in this thread, but I knew that there was another way to to say "Have a nice trip!" in Russian.  Now I just realized that it was actually my friend who is traveling today who had first said *"Schastlivogo puti"* to me.


----------



## Grefsen

Grefsen said:


> *Spasibo Grizlyk!   *
> 
> 
> 
> Would the English translation of this be "Have a nice vacation in Turkey?
> 
> Here is the transliteration I get when I use the www.translit.ru site:
> 
> *Udachno tebe s#ezdit' v Turciju.*



My other Russian friend is already on her way to Turkey, but I would still like to be sure that I understand the meaning of  *Удачно тебе съездить в Турцию* and why I'm having such a challenge with the transliteration of this. 
 
*Спасибо! *


----------



## Lemminkäinen

The translit.ru site simply seems to transliterate the hard sign (ъ) with a number sign (#). The most common transliteration is using a double apostrophe, though (s''ezdit').


----------



## Etcetera

Grefsen said:


> *Привет Етцетера.*


It's Этсетера. 
 [/quote]



> The translit.ru site simply seems to transliterate the hard sign (ъ) with a number sign (#). The most common transliteration is using a double apostrophe, though (s''ezdit')


Most people use single apostrophe: s'ezdit'.


----------



## Grefsen

Etcetera said:


> It's Этсетера.



Close, but no cigar.  




Etcetera said:


> I Most people use single apostrophe: s'ezdit'.



*Спасибо Этсетера!   * 

I guess I should have realized that there should have been an apostrophe in the transliteration, but it really surprised me when I saw the  *"#"* symbol, for the first time since I have been using the translit.ru site.


----------



## Etcetera

Grefsen said:


> I guess I should have realized that there should have been an apostrophe in the transliteration, but it really surprised me when I saw the  *"#"* symbol, for the first time since I have been using the translit.ru site.


I've never seen this symbol used in transliterations, too. Rest assured that there's nothing wrong with you.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Etcetera said:


> Most people use single apostrophe: s'ezdit'.



Just for the record, it seems pretty much all established romanization systems use the double apostrophe. However, since Grefsen is writing an informal message where absolute transcription like that isn't necessary, your comment is of course the most helpful


----------



## Saluton

Счастливого пути! can be used for any kind of trip, not just going on vacation, that's why it's so popular. In fact, it might just be a form if saying goodbye (that is, if the addressee is going somewhere, even on foot).


----------



## Grefsen

Grizlyk said:


> Удачно тебе съездить в Турцию.





Grefsen said:


> Would the English translation of this be "Have a nice vacation in Turkey?


A Russian friend of mine just started a one month vacation in Russia this weekend.  Would it be appropriate to post the following message on her Facebook page?

Удачно тебе съездить в России.


----------



## ahvalj

Grefsen said:


> A Russian friend of mine just started a one month vacation in Russia this weekend.  Would it be appropriate to post the following message on her Facebook page?
> 
> Удачно тебе съездить в России.


_в Россию

_P. S. Following the above discussion, I would transliterate _съездить_ as _s'yezdit_'. What the English-speaking people do with the Russian _е_ and _э_ is simply barbarous and contradicts the traditions of the Latin alphabet usage. _E_ shouldn't be used for _ye_.


----------



## Grefsen

ahvalj said:


> _в Россию
> 
> _P. S. Following the above discussion, I would transliterate _съездить_ as _s'yezdit_'. What the English-speaking people do with the Russian _е_ and _э_ is simply barbarous and contradicts the traditions of the Latin alphabet usage. _E_ shouldn't be used for _ye_.


Спасибо! 

I appreciate your help.


----------

